# Kernel kompilieren

## return13

was mache ich falsch?

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht...

Ich denk nicht das ich zu bloed bin nen Kernel zu kompilieren, aber irgendwie findet er kein einziges Modul anschliessend.

Also, hab Kernel development-sources installiert,

anschliessend den Link nach /usr/src/linux richtig gestellt, anschliessend Kernel configuriert und 

```
 make mrproper && make bzImage && make modules_install 
```

 kompiliert.

Natuerlich alle Module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen und den Kernel in den Bootmanager eingetragen...

Aber was ich auch tue, der will einfach kein einziges modul finden...

----------

## Netcat

make mrproper löscht doch alle files, die nicht vom Packet geliefert werden, also auch die .config. Er kompiliert also mit den Standarteinstellungen und dort sind keine Module drin. Einfach make mrproper weglassen und die Einstallungen noch einmal eintragen.

----------

## return13

sorry, mein fehler - natuerlich mach ich mrproper vor dem Kernel einstellen - mrproper hab ich auch erst eingefuegt als es nicht ging um zu gucken ob ich bei meim letzten kompilieren vielleicht was falsch gemacht hatte...

----------

## andix

ich glaube make bzImage baut dir nicht alles Sachen zusammen, die du brauchst. Bei einem Kernel 2.6 (development-sources) funktioniert bei mir folgendes:

```
make && make modules_install
```

----------

## gabelhonz

Bei einem 2.6er Kernel brauchst du kein make bzImage mehr.

wie andix schon sagt. du musst nur 

```
make && make_modules_install
```

ausführen.

gruß

----------

## return13

ihr hattet recht...

l'uft jetzt alles wieder!

thx

----------

## reptile

alternativ (spart mir die dummen ampersands): 

```
make all modules_install
```

----------

